# Bindi Irwin to Star In Her Own Series.



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2006)

> *NEW YORK* - Like father, like daughter. Bindi Irwin, the 8-year-old daughter of the late "Crocodile Hunter" Steve Irwin, will star in a wildlife series to air on the Discovery Kids network early next year. The show's working title: "Bindi, The Jungle Girl."
> 
> Her father, animal lover and conservationist Steve Irwin, died from the poisonous jab of a stingray Sept. 4. Besides Bindi, he left behind her mother, Terri, and 2-year-old brother, Bob.
> 
> ...



This sounds either a very wonderful idea. Hope to catch a few episodes.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2006)

Eh...it makes me a tad uneasy.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 17, 2006)

In combination with her father, I could maybe see it... but the thought of a child that age, who states she is "never ever afraid of an animal" is concerning to me.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 18, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Eh...it makes me a tad uneasy.




Me too. The child needs to grieve. I think this is too much too soon personally.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 18, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Me too. The child needs to grieve. I think this is too much too soon personally.


Perhaps following in her father's footsteps is her way of managing her grief...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 18, 2006)

I just hope that they protect her and keep her away from some of the dangerous animals.  Her father was a risk taker and a child of that age just should not be taking risks.


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 18, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Perhaps following in her father's footsteps is her way of managing her grief...



I'll agree with that. She was already filming before he died too.

I like the concept of the show, more geared towards children.



> Eh...it makes me a tad uneasy.


I don't think they are going to be having her kiss cobras or anything like that. As an adult, he had full liberty to endanger his own life. I don't think legally they will feel comfortable putting her in much danger.

Following her career might be interesting... if she has the same charisma as her father, she should do quite well. Might be interesting look back in 10-15 years, when she has really had the opportunity to excel.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 18, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Perhaps following in her father's footsteps is her way of managing her grief...



Her grief or the grief of those around her? 

I think 8 years old is awfully young to be making those types of choices/decisions without prompting. 

I'm not saying it's a bad thing to do, only that I think it's too much too soon for an 8-year-child who just lost her father. 

If it was something already in the works then allowing a little more time to process the loss, rather than forge ahead as if it never happened would be healthier. She may feel obligated to "put on a happy face" for the camera when she's crying inside. 

I grew up in a smile on the outside when your world is falling apart and you're dying on the inside, family. So I guess I see her *composure* and *strength* in a bit of a different light. 

Just my .02.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 18, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Her grief or the grief of those around her?
> 
> I think 8 years old is awfully young to be making those types of choices/decisions without prompting.
> 
> ...



Well, without actually talking with her, it's hard to say how she decided on doing her grieving process.  She apparently has been working on this animal program with her father for quite a while and it looks like she wants to finish it.

Death strikes me in a different way than with some other children.  As a young child (around Bindi's age), when my maternal grandmother and favorite uncle died, I didn't really cry.  I felt devastated and missed them terribly though.  People keep telling me I am "supposed to cry", I am supposed to sit down and do nothing, "allowing myself to grieve".  That method drives me nuts.  I cannot do it that way. I cannot pretend to put on a show of grief, by crying and moping.  My uncle was a very athletic man.  For me, it felt better taking out my grief in doing something really physical.  My grandmother was a very talented artist, especially in china painting.  Because of her, I got more interested in artwork, and tried to find my niche expressing myself with drawing.  

If that is equated to "ignoring or disrespecting" my relatives (as I've been accused of so doing), or being brave by putting on a "happy face for others" when I should appear sad with tears (I definitely felt very, very sad inside), then who is to say that I wasn't grieving in my own way?  Did I eventually cry?  Yes, I did, but alone on my own terms, when I was ready to let it all go.  Grieving is a process that is not always done at the same pace.

Maybe Bindi is doing her grieving in a private way, off camera, with her family.  Should we expect her grieving to be public, complete with tears?

- Ceicei


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 18, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Her grief or the grief of those around her?
> 
> I think 8 years old is awfully young to be making those types of choices/decisions without prompting.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's too much too soon for this little girl.  She was already doing her own show at the zoo for a live audience with the help of her mother and father.  I think this is a natural extension of that.  

Perhaps she is burying her grief, but all things like that come out in time, one way or another.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 18, 2006)

OUMoose said:


> I don't think it's too much too soon for this little girl.  She was already doing her own show at the zoo for a live audience with the help of her mother and father.  I think this is a natural extension of that.
> 
> Perhaps she is burying her grief, but all things like that come out in time, one way or another.




I certainly hope it pans out well for her. She is a real sweetheart and I have no doubt Terry will keep a close eye on her. 

It did make me a bit uneasy though, the whole "we must carry on Daddy's legacy" type thing. It seems a bit of a push without her ever present father by her side, as has been the case in the past, and I can't help but wonder if this new TV show is an effort by all those who were close to Steve and his shows, to keep busy going about the usual business. I'm not thinking that in a moneymonger way, but in a handling the loss way.

However, I obviously don't know all the details and everyone handles such a tragedy differently. In any case, I wish the little sweetie all the best. :asian:


----------



## donna (Oct 18, 2006)

There has been a lot of talk in the media here from experts warning that too much is being expected from Bindi, but I have noticed that in any public appearence since her fathers death she is never on her own, Her mother is always there with her. I think I trust a mothers instinct over the media , and I think Bindi is being cared for by a very loving mother who seems to be monitoring her daughters reactions. Like someone already said, we dont know what is happening out of the public eye, and everyone greives differently.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 18, 2006)

I believe if her mother is Ok with it, then she will most likely be Ok as well.
Like some have said it maybe too soon but that is a family decission.


----------

